# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Relai SMTP - Certains messages bloqus en queue

## lefabz

Bonjour  tous,

je rencontre un blocage sur une fonctionnalit relai smtp (IIS) qui tait en place depuis quelques temps sur notre infra. 

En effet ce relai smtp configur avec Office 365 permet  certaines applications hberges sur notre infra de transmettre des mails via notre tenant Office 365. 

Pour une raison que j'ignore ce relai ne permet plus de transfrer les mails pour lesquels le champ FROM est diffrent du compte utilis pour s'authentifier sur Office365.

Tous les mails pour lesquels le champ FROM correspond  ce compte sont bien envoys. Tous les autres restent dans le rpertoire Queue. 

Quelqu'un aurait il quelques suggestions pour moi ? 

Merci !

----------

